# Panama seizes North Korea weapons shipment from Cuba



## CougarKing (16 Jul 2013)

Seems the captain of this ship was afraid of losing face with his North Korean superiors even if the Panamanians may let him go later, since he tried to commit suicide.

link



> PANAMA CITY (Reuters) - *Panama has detained a North Korean-flagged ship coming from Cuba as it approached the Panama Canal with undeclared weapons*, President Ricardo Martinelli said.
> 
> The weapons, hidden in containers of brown sugar, were detected after Panamanian authorities stopped the ship, suspecting it was carrying drugs. The vessel was pulled over near the port of Manzanillo on the Atlantic side of the canal.
> 
> ...


----------



## VIChris (16 Jul 2013)

Now this is interesting. Being near completely ignorant of Cuba in general, I can't help but wonder what they could offer North Korea? Would there be old Soviet surplus there still? 

If so, what would the North need it for? I thought they had a fairly well stocked arsenal (though allegedly a poorly stocked ammo supply.)

If not, is Cuba now being used for 3rd party arms deals?  :worms:


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jul 2013)

VIChris said:
			
		

> Now this is interesting. Being near completely ignorant of Cuba in general, I can't help but wonder what they could offer North Korea? Would there be old Soviet surplus there still?



I'm sure there are literally tons of Cold War era Soviet Bloc stuff, from small arms to munitions to heavier weapons and vehciles rusting away in the mountains. 



> If not, is Cuba now being used for 3rd party arms deals?  :worms:



Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest, especially if they end up with some hard currency for their part in it. The place is close to bankrupt.


----------



## PanaEng (16 Jul 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I'm sure there are literally tons of Cold War era Soviet Bloc stuff, from small arms to munitions to heavier weapons and vehciles rusting away in the mountains.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest, especially if they end up with some hard currency for their part in it. The place is close to bankrupt.


Indeed. Also, the final destination might not be NK...


----------



## CougarKing (16 Jul 2013)

Pics of the ship in question:







_North Korean container ship *Chong Chon Gang* is seen at the Manzanillo International container terminal dock in Colon City July 16, 2013._







Undeclared weapons found in containers.


----------



## Rifleman62 (16 Jul 2013)

Could be transshipped to Cuba for eventual delivery to N Korea.

The US is going to be pissed at this and Cuba should have been a lot smarter than to try this.


----------



## PanaEng (16 Jul 2013)

but who needs these? NK already has those.
what about Syria? 

From an article in Yahoo by Reuters:


> IHS Jane, a global analytics firm, said it had identified the equipment shown in the images as an SNR-75 'Fan Song' fire control radar for the SA-2 family of surface-to-air missiles.
> "We have not seen any indication of the missile system itself, though it's entirely possible it's there," said Neil Ashdown, an IHS Jane defense analyst.
> The radar is designed to detect enemy aircraft, he said.
> "If it's the entire thing, with the missile, that would be in contravention of U.N. sanctions," Ashdown added.



http://news.yahoo.com/panama-detains-north-korean-flagged-ship-seizes-weapons-144259760.html


----------



## Danjanou (17 Jul 2013)

One report I saw last night suggested that they were older weapons being shipped to NK for repair/refurbishment. That would make sense as the Cuban's may not have the capabilities to refurbish some stuff on their own. They've been without spares on most of their Soviet Bloc supplies since the early 1990's and fixing a 30 year old SSM is a bit more involved than scratch building spare parts for your Lada.


----------



## CougarKing (18 Jul 2013)

*Mods, I'd like to request this thread be kept separate from the North Korea superthread, please.

Another pic:






_A Panamanian soldier secures two containers holding arms seized from the North Korean ship 'Chong Chon Gang' in Colon City, Panama on Wednesday, July 17. Cuba said the weapons were being sent back to NoKor for repair which included *two anti-aircraft missile batteries, nine disassembled rockets, two MiG-21 fighter jets, and 15 MiG-21 engines*, all Soviet-era military weaponry built in the middle of the last century. Reuters/Carlos Jasso_


----------



## Caramon_Majere (18 Jul 2013)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Cuba said the weapons were being sent back to NoKor for repair which included *two anti-aircraft missile batteries, nine disassembled rockets, two MiG-21 fighter jets, and 15 MiG-21 engines*[/color], all Soviet-era military weaponry built in the middle of the last century. Reuters/Carlos Jasso



What the heck could these be used for, considering what the industrialized world uses now? These can't be effective against modern armies...  ???


----------



## JesseWZ (18 Jul 2013)

Caramon_Majere said:
			
		

> What the heck could these be used for, considering what the industrialized world uses now? These can't be effective against modern armies...  ???



There are IEDs made out of old anti-tank mines and cell phones.

Arrows have been obsolete for hundreds of years, if you were shot with one now, it could still kill you.


----------



## GAP (13 Oct 2013)

update

Panama: Cuban weapons aboard NKorean ship in 'perfect conditions' to operate
Published October 11, 2013 Associated Press
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/10/11/panama-cuban-weapons-aboard-nkorean-ship-in-perfect-conditions-to-operate/?intcmp=obnetwork



PANAMA CITY –  A Panamanian official says the two Cuban MiG-21 jet fighters found aboard a seized North Korean cargo ship were in perfect conditions to operate and that the 15 plane engines are new and could be used as replacements.

The official says the assertion by the Cuban government that the military equipment was obsolete is incorrect.

The official spoke Friday on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to be quoted by name.

He said the shipping of the weapons between Cuba and North Korea is part of an agreement between those two countries and that Cuba was going to receive $200 million for them.

After the seizure, Cuba said the cargo included "obsolete defensive weapons" they were sending to North Korea "to be repaired and returned."
end


----------



## CougarKing (10 Feb 2014)

An update: Panama has allowed the Cuban ship intercepted recently with North Korean weapons aboard to leave:

Defense News



> *North Korea Pays Hefty Cash Fine In Panama Over Cuba Arms Case*
> Feb. 9, 2014 - 03:44PM   |   By AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE
> 
> PANAMA CITY — North Korea paid a fine Saturday for trying to ship undeclared Cuban arms through the Panama Canal, possibly in violation of UN sanctions, authorities said.
> ...


----------

